# OldReg made this...



## wizard (Dec 26, 2010)

I hope this post is appropriate for this forum. My son, aka Old Reg, who just joined IAP made this as a woodworking project. He got interested in pen-making right after that. I know he's not going to post it so I did. He just decided our back yard was barren and made it by himself. I am really proud of him! HAPPY HOLIDAYS!! Regards, Doc


----------



## PenMan1 (Dec 26, 2010)

You should be proud, Doc. From the photos, you can tell that this is first-quality work!

Now, you need to get busy putting some hangers for flower baskets on that bad boy! Spring is coming soon ( I hope).


----------



## Jim15 (Dec 26, 2010)

That's great work,  looks awesome.


----------



## Gary Beasley (Dec 26, 2010)

Good Lord! Has he been wathing Yardcrashers? Thats good work.


----------



## mrcook4570 (Dec 26, 2010)

Outstanding work!


----------



## Phunky_2003 (Dec 26, 2010)

Very nice.  My backyard is barren too.......... HINT HINT.  That is great work, wife has always wanted one of those.


----------



## Toni (Dec 26, 2010)

David is so talented Doc!! Tell him to get cracking on a kitchen table and chairs for me and if there is time sofa, end tables, etc....


----------



## PR_Princess (Dec 26, 2010)

Toni said:


> David is so talented Doc!! Tell him to get cracking on a kitchen table and chairs for me and if there is time sofa, end tables, etc....




And take him away from pens??  Egads girl, what are you thinking!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Toni (Dec 26, 2010)

PR_Princess said:


> Toni said:
> 
> 
> > And take him away from pens?? Egads girl, what are you thinking!!! :biggrin:
> ...


----------



## PR_Princess (Dec 26, 2010)

Doc that is AMAZING!!! Are you sure David is only 22??? 

I don't remember what I was doing at 22 ('least I'm not telling!!!) but I know that sure wasn't any fine work like that!


----------



## ctubbs (Dec 26, 2010)

Doc, your whole family shows wonderful talent.  I hope you are as proud as you sound.  
Dawn, I remember exactly what I was doing at 22 and I AINT TELLIN'!
Charles


----------



## nava1uni (Dec 26, 2010)

Nice work and he should be very proud of himself, like you are of him.


----------



## PenPal (Dec 26, 2010)

Morning here Doc,
I clearly remember at 22 yrs of age ie 54 yrs ago I had been married three years, with a builder built my own home, was into tropical fish as we are now into pen making, been working for seven years, completed my Journeyman Electricians License (could go on and on).

I know its called youth and the desire to achieve and to please. I was delighted to recently become one of your friends. At Davids age I also worked three jobs as I firmly believed it was my role in the family to support and sustain my wife and by then two children, this dynasty now equals with me and the love of my life 70 of us.

David I am impressed your Dad must be very active as well he often says I was up early and made this pen before work, send me a pm with your E Mail addy I will send pics of my latest passion a 300.000 rpm handheld drill getting ready to cut and thrust around some pens. Greenmtnguy has some 1.6mm drills for sale I bought 480 of them, they are exciting.

Have a great New Year.

Regards Peter.


----------



## robutacion (Dec 26, 2010)

Yeah, I can see a carpenter in him Doc...!:biggrin:

I don't know what else he has in mind to built on top of that gazebo but, if wasn't for the legs, he could build a house on top of that roof structure, gezzz...! it got some strong wood in it...!!!

This is a positive critic and certainly shows the "decorator" in him also, something that take many years to balance between these 2 different arts but in all, he is my sort of guy, a natural born "chippy" with some "sexy" hands, as  they call it here, you know what I mean...! (what we don't fix, we @%$%...!):wink::biggrin: and a building brain.  Most people would prefer to call that, "handy-man"...!

Lets see, what else he his capable of, at 22 I...! actually was in a wheel-chair after I broke my spine at 19, which I got my legs moving again (as some sort of miracle or lots of damn luck, I reckon...!) at about 23 years old.  

Amazing how we all (those more seasoned people, with or without some moth growing on their branches/backs...!:wink, come up when, we think what or were we were at, when we were 22 years old, huh...??? :wink::biggrin:

All for now...!

Cheers
George


----------



## dhallnc (Dec 26, 2010)

That would make a great place to set a midi lathe on a nice spring day.


----------



## phillywood (Dec 27, 2010)

Doc, as I said in the other thread not only you are giving up your lathe soon and all the tools along with it, I think you are ready to give him his own shop on the other side of the yard (since I know Houston) Yards on the houses are big enough. You can also use that trellis for his wedding altar when he brings his bride home since that would have lots of meaning for him. Now what you need to do is protect him from those girls who are looking for a guy like him (a doctor(soon to be), handyman, designer, pen maker+..........) and one who daddy already gave him a big dowry ( in your native custom) of tools too. :biggrin:


----------



## wizard (Dec 27, 2010)

Thank you all for the kind comments and compliments! David really was happy that you liked it!! Of course, I kept catching him checking the thread :wink:.
It's really good to raise a child who can catch up to you and then outdo you.
You feel like you've done a good job as a parent...Now we have a 10 year old to work on....
But OK.. now I am interested....I was a geekly nerd at 22, David is pretty cool at 22....but I want someone so badly want to start a thread that goes something likes this..What were you REALLY DOING at age 22 ?  Warm to regards to all, Doc


----------



## Chris88 (Dec 27, 2010)

wizard said:


> I hope this post is appropriate for this forum. My son, aka Old Reg, who just joined IAP made this as a woodworking project. He got interested in pen-making right after that. I know he's not going to post it so I did. He just decided our back yard was barren and made it by himself. I am really proud of him! HAPPY HOLIDAYS!! Regards, Doc



That's amazing I like it. I have a barren back yard to. And that looks like what it needs. Great job.


----------



## Drstrangefart (Dec 27, 2010)

It's extremely nice. My gut tells me it was built so you guys had yet another way to avoid direct sunlight. But it's still nice! All of my carpentry projects are butt fugly, but can withstand an atomic blast. And I'm okay with that.


----------



## Rangertrek (Dec 28, 2010)

Very nice work and  craftsmanship.


----------



## DurocShark (Dec 28, 2010)

Excellent work. Must be inspiration from his dad.


----------

